# We had a commercial pollinator drop pallets too close.



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

how many hives do you and the others have there?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

doubt u will see a much off a diff in yield with just five pallets and i really doubt they are gonna come move them maybe they will good luck


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

talk to the owner of the land, he is the only one with any leverage.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Really five pallets. Not worth marking your territory.:lookout: Now if they drop a whole semi load off I would be a little upset. Really depend on who has the better hives on who this will benefit. I've had guys move in on me and my bees loved robbing there hives out.


Built them big and build them strong and let the bees do what they do best.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Its not just my territory. There are a lot of other bees there.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

wildbranch2007 said:


> talk to the owner of the land, he is the only one with any leverage.


Bingo! G


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BigGun said:


> We had a commercial operation drop five pallets off right in the backyards of several local hobbyists. The boxes have Carlson branded into some of the boxes. They are 1/2 mile of one of my yards, in sight of two others, and have at least two more that I know are there but can't be seen. The pallets are on US 60 west of Grayson, KY. I would like to talk to the owners about getting these moved. If the owners would have talked to the local club we could have possibly found them some good ground that wasn't so crowded.


Talk to your State Apiary Inspector. He/She probably knows who they are.

What I maintain, when this sort of thing happens, is that in a poor year no one gets honey and in a good year everyone gets a crop of honey, as long as all hives are in good shape.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

6 or 7 pallets will not make a differance..not gonna affect your crop. Back when I started keeping bees there were 3 of us that had significant number of hives. Within a mile and half of center of town we had 120 hives and we always made as much honey as anyone. Plus there were a few others that had a hive or two. I put 24 to 60 hives in central Ky per yard and out produce most beeks. Some of those yards are 1 or 2 miles from the other one. Youre worrying over nothing. Now if it was 200 or a 100 it would bee a issue.


----------



## SilverBack (Dec 10, 2011)

The responses indicating that a few pallets won't affect one's crop are interesting, considering I got a pretty hot phone call a couple of years ago - on Father's Day, no less - from a commercial beek with a few pallets about a half-mile from my house. This was not one of my out-yards, this was my back yard where I was keeping only four colonies. He had pretty strong words for me, telling me that I was taking food off his table. Being angry may come easily to him, but he was doggone mad at me. He's made similar calls to other beeks in our area with the same message.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Silverback...he had no idea what he,was talking about or was being a donkeys rear end. Now if someone dropped a 100 and there were many yards within a couple of miles with 24 or 48 that would be differant. I try not to move in on someone and if I find out I try to find a differant place. Sometimes you dont know someone is behind the trees.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

suttonbeeman said:


> Sometimes you dont know someone is behind the trees.


 Have that myself,Had no idea that there are about 20 plus pallets of bees less than a 1/8 of a mile from me until a different beek asked me about it.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

kingd said:


> Have that myself,Had no idea that there are about 20 plus pallets of bees less than a 1/8 of a mile from me until a different beek asked me about it.


The beek could have been using that yard for the last 30 years...


----------



## BCarlson (Apr 15, 2015)

Did not mean to infringe upon anyone. We did ask about other beekeepers, no one new of any. Did try to contact a bee club but no one contacted us back. also on 6-6 we personal messaged our phone number and times for BigGun to contact us directly. The bees have been inspected in the fall of 2014 in Ohio by the Ohio state bee inspector and then again December 2014 by Florida state bee inspector. Kentucky State bee inspector has been contacted and sent all paper work. We will be meeting with her personally soon.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like due dillegence to me. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Roland said:


> Sounds like due dillegence to me.
> 
> Crazy Roland


X2


----------

